# GBB(German Ballerbude) Arma 3 Altis Life Server Vorstellung



## ebuc87 (28. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktuelle Altis Life Version 4.0*
*Server Vorstellung*

Dann möchte ich euch mal unseren Arma 3 Altis Life Server vorstellen!

Der Fokus unserer Spielegemeinschaft ist die Zufriedenheit aller Spieler auf unseren Servern.
Wir möchten allen die Möglichkeit bieten ein ernsthaftes und faires Rollenspiel betreiben zu können, ohne dabei gestört zu werden.
Unseren Server gibt es schon etwas länger da man aber ein ständiges schwanken der Spielerzahlen bemerkt haben, hatten wir uns gedacht dem ganzen mit etwas Werbung entgegenzuwirken! 

*Wer sind Wir*
Wir, die GBB (GermanBallerbude) sind eine multigaming Community
die Spass daran hat gemeinsam zu zocken.
Wir sind ein Teil der Community,
die sich gedacht hat, einen eigenen Altis Life Server zu eröffnen.
Unser Team besteht aus 3 Admins und einigen Membern.


*Was bieten wir euch auf unserem Server?*

- Selbst erstelltes Tablet
- Kreditkarte: mit ihr kann man Fahrzeuge, Kleidung, jegliche Art von Gegenständen sowie Lizenzen Bargeldlos kaufen
- Viele neue Jobs (u.a. Crafting (Fahrzeuge / Waffen / Kleidung) jagen uvm.)
- 4 verschiedene Fraktionen (Cops,Medic,ADAC und Zivilisten) mit getrennten Konten!
GESUCHT WIRD NOCH ALLES
- jeder Spieler kann eine Taxi-Lizenz erwerben und demnach als Taxi-Fahrer seinen Dienst verrichten, wenn dieser beansprucht wird (vorausgesetzt, er hat den Dienst angetreten)
- Eine große Auswahl an Fahrzeugen + Alle DLC'S die  es momentan in Arma 3 gibt
- Eine komplett überarbeitete Map (u.a. Kavala Markplatz überarbeitet)
- Kein Donatorsystem
- Viele Waffen zu Auswahl
- Equipment Speicherung bis zum Tod
- Viele Roleplay-Aktionen (u.a. Events: Geldtransporter, Geiselnahmen, Straßenrennen uvm.)
- Dynamische Events z.b.(versunkene Stadt)
- Datenbankunterstützes Smartphone
- Rebellen können fesseln, foltern und Organe stehlen.
- Gut durchdachte Server Regeln die auch eingehalten werden sollen!
- Das Ladevolumen von Rucksäcken und Fahrzeugen wurden angepasst
- viele verschiedene Fahrzeugskins
- *folgende Gebäude können ausgeraubt werden*:
- Tankstellen
- Altis-Staatsbank 
- City-Banken in Städten (geplant)
- Ölpumpstation: Öl kann abgepumpt werden, Bsp. bei der Ölplattform
- Abschlepphof für unrechtmäßig abgestellte Fahrzeuge, ist wie eine 2. Garage
(Fahrzeuge müssen gegen Geld inkl. Bearbeitungsgebühr ausgelöst werden)
- Wanted-Plus System
- kein spotting
- Ohrstöpsel
- uvm.


*Besonderheiten*

*Neues Drogendealer System*
- Die 3 Dealer wechseln in ihrem markiertem Bereich nach einer gewissen Zeit min. 90 min ihre Position
- Die Zeit bis zum nächsten Positionswechsel werden alle 30 min angezeigt
- Es besteht eine geringe Chance dass der Drogendealer deine Ware nicht annehmen will mit Verzögerung
- Alle illegalen Markierungen wurden für die Polizeiseite entfernt
- Dafür bekommt die Polizei regelmäßig Tipps und darf aber auch nur dann einen Razzia durchführen

*Taru Boxlifting*
- Das anhängen von Fahrzeugen wurde deaktiviert
- Taru normal kann gekauft werden
- Container können wie Fahrzeuge gekauft werden oder eingelagert werden
- Folgende Container können gekauft werden: Taru-Bank */* Box */* Fuelvorrichtung
- Die Container haben einen Kofferraum und können auf */* abgeschlossen werden

*Fraktionen*

*COPS*
- Die Cop Seite besteht aus Polizei */* SEK */* Militär
- Keine bewaffneten Fahrzeuge bis auf Ghosthawk
- Keine gepanzerten Fahrzeuge bis auf Hunter für SEK und Strider für Militär
- Flashbangs
- Straßensperren usw.
- Gut durchdachte Rangeinteilung 

*ADAC*
- Igiload und BTC Logistic für den ADAC
- ADAC Auftragsbuch (für den Fall einer Panne)
- Rechnung ausstellen möglich
- Beschlagnahmen und Abschlepphof auf dem ADAC-Gelände möglich
- Fahrzeuge für ADAC sind:
- Offroader, SUV, Hunter, HEMTT
- Hummingbird, Mohawk_, _Taru
- weitere Utensilien:
- Strassensperren, Strassenkegel mit Beleuchtung- bzw. Warnlicht
- uvm.

*MEDIC*
- Standard Medicsystem von Altis Life
- Organe transplantieren
- Drogentherapie
- Grosse Fahrzeugauswahl

*GANGS / Rebellen*
- Standardisiertes Permanentes Gangsystem
- Permanente Gangs können ein Grundstück kaufen und ihre Base selbst durch kaufbare Materialien nach belieben gestalten
- große Waffen- und Fahrzeugauswahl
- eine Illegale Zone wo die Cops nur wegen eines Notrufes rein dürfen
- uvm.

*Zusätzliche Infos:*
- kleine Updates wie Bugfix kommen mehrmals pro Woche, größere Updates meist 1x pro Woche.
- Unser Server ist durch BattleEye/Anticheatscripts geschützt und ist zusätzlich mit der Arma Global Banliste verbunden.
- Wir besitzen einen leistungsstarken Root Server  mit DDOS Schutz und guter Hardware.
- Für weite Fragen zum Server usw. könnt ihr gerne auf unseren TS oder HP vorbeischauen

*Wie könnt ihr uns Kontaktieren?*

HP: German Ballerbude
TS³: 5.135.188.68:9942
Servername: [Ger] Ballerbude-AltisLife |TaruBoxLifting|KFZCrafting|RndDealer|MoreJob|FullCustom|GBB
_SERVER IP: 37.187.57.151:2302_


*Wir hoffen euch bald auf unserem Server begrüßen zu dürfen  *
*Mfg das GBB Adminteam + Spieler!*
​


----------



## ebuc87 (12. September 2014)

Erster Post aktualisiert.
In Zukunft werde ich immer den ersten Post aktualisieren und im neuen Post reinschreiben was es neues gab.

Da wir unserern Server komplett umgestellt haben werde ich hier jetzt nicht alles auflisten.


----------



## ebuc87 (21. September 2014)

*Bugfix:*


Wandetliste funktioniert wieder!
Normale Gang wieder erstellbar
GangButton für Medic und ADAC nicht mehr ausählbar!
Telefon Button Cops@ALL für nicht Cops nicht mehr sichtbar
Lobby bei den Slots Cop, Medic und ADAC (Whitelisted) text hinzugefuegt!


*Neu:*


Update auf 3.1.4.8
Added: Procedure zum entfernen inaktiver Gangs.
Changed: Neues Menu (Go wild)
Changed: Client Disconnect (die Leichen verschwinden jetzt)
Fixed: Einiges bei der Garage?
Fixed: Lizensen wurden manchmal nicht gesavet.
Updated: Mehr Scripts brauchen jetzt eine Datenbankverbindung.


----------



## ebuc87 (12. Oktober 2014)

So, ich trag mal schnell die Changelog der letzten Tage nach, hatte viel zu tun deswegen kommen die Einträge jetzt erst. 

*27.09.2014*

*Bugfix*



Abschleppfunktion sollte nun auch abgebrochen werden wenn man sich zu weit entfernt! 


*Neu*



AirSoft-Zone eingebaut, (kann man auch gut fuer Event nutzen)! 
Alle Illegalen Haendler-Makrierungen auf der Map wirden von Rot in Schwarz umgeaendert! 


*28.09.2014*

*Bugfix*



paar kleine bugs wurden behoben. 
AirSoft-Zone wurde eingemauert! 


*Neu*



Es gab fuer alle Seiten neue Skins sowie Skin aenderungen. 


*02.10.2014*

*Bugfix*


AirSoft Ausruestung wird entfernt wenn man die AirSoft-Zone verlaesst! 
Benzinverbrauchsanzeige wurde entfernt da Sie Anzeigen ueberschreibt! 


*Neu*



Neue Tuer oeffnungs animation fuer Ifrit, Strider, Hunter, Mohawk 
Neue Medic Fahrzeuge haben jetzt Sirenenlicht so wie der neue ADAC-SUV! 


*07.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



Speedfarmen behoben 
paar kleine bugfix! 
Adminmenu ueberarbeitet 
Hub UI etwas nachoben verschoben fuer spaetere aenderungen 


*Neu
*


 Checkpoints ueberarbeitet! 
    GPS in der Satusbar eingefuegt 


*12.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



Item duplikation beim kauf behoben 
News schreibfehler behoben! 
Map bugfix 
Paar Anzeigen ueberarbeitet 
Markt Events seltener gemacht, dadruch erscheint die Anzeige auch seltener! 


*Neu*



Bolzenschneider nur noch fuer Bankueberfaelle 
Einbrecherwerkzeug fuer Haeuser kann saepter auch fuer hausinventar benutzt werden! 
Hausalarm mit benachrichtigung eingebaut 
Civi-spawn Sound entfernt kommt neuer rein 
Ausdauer gefixt, man sollte jetzt nicht mehr so schneller auserpuste sein! 


Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu unserem Server

Unsere Map:
(wenn man weit rausscrollt werden die Maps leider immer etwas unübersichtlich  )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Marktplatz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefängnis:
(wird noch etwas überarbeiter)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schießstand:
Dort gibts in Kavala und Pyrgos (dort kann man Legale Waffen kaufen und auch Waffen teste)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Gang Base:
Das ist ein Gebiet das ihr bei uns Beantragen können wenn ich min 6 Leute und aktive auf dem Server seit.
http://s.gullipics.com/image/m/o/4/hq2x3b-kgtvi1-v3qr/2014092500008.small.jpeg​


----------



## ebuc87 (12. Oktober 2014)

So mal wieder ein paar Changlog nachtragen! 


*14.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



Bolzenscheinder kann mit patch 1.32 wieder verwendet werden. 
Map bugfix. 

*Neu*



Ausdauer wurde entfernt. 
Einbrecherwerkzeug fuer Haeuser kann saepter auch fuer hausinventar benutzt werden! 
Player Disconnecte script wurde verbessert. 
Neue SpayGlass funktion eingebaut. 
JSRS2.2 SoundMod und CBA_A3 MOD jetzt auf dem Server nutzbar! 
 
Es wurden einige Items entfernt die mit patch 1.32 nicht mehr funktionierten

Diese Items werden im laufe der Tage wieder eingefuegt!


*18.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



Entfesseln wird wieder richtig angezeigt. 
Scripts die durch das Update von Patch 1.32 rausgenommen wurden, wieder eingefuegt. 
Map bugfix. 
Dorgendealer verkaufen geht wieder. 
paar kleine bugfix. 

*Neu*



Neues DrogenSystem: 


Alle Illegalen Zonen sind fuer Cops nicht mehr auf der Map sichtbar. 
Dafuer bekommen Cops regelmaessig Information ueber Illegale aktivitaeten! 
Drogendealer sind nicht mehr an einen festen Standpunkt sondern in festen bereichen! 


Ueberfluessige Marker auf der Map fuer verschiedene Seiten entfernt. 
Chackpoints ueberarbeitet und teilweiße verschoben. 
Rebellenausenposten nach Mojo´s Fliegerhorst verschoben. 
Vorbereitungen fuer eine Permanente Wantedliste. 
Neues ADAC-HQ am AirPort! 
JSRS2.2 SoundMod und CBA_A3 MOD jetzt wircklich auf dem Server nutzbar!  


*19.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



paar kleine bugfix. 
Map bugfix. 

*Neu*



Permanente Wantedliste ist jetzt kompellt implementiert! 

In den nachsten Tagen folgen noch ein paar aenderungen und neuerungen!!!


*20.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



paar kleine bugfix. 
Map bugfix. 
 
*Neu*



Cops konnen wenn sie Kapitulieren gefesselt werden. 

In den nachsten Tagen folgen noch ein paar aenderungen und neuerungen!!!


*21.10.2014*

*Bugfix*



paar kleine bugfix. 
Map bugfix. 
Wetterscript etwas veraendert. 

*Neu*



Autosave eingebaut (alle 30 min wird das Game gesaved). 

In den nachsten Tagen folgen noch ein paar aenderungen und neuerungen!!!


----------



## ebuc87 (4. Dezember 2014)

So is mal wieder zeit paar Changlogs nachzutragen 

*24.10.2014*

*Bugfix*

paar kleine bugfix 
Map bugfix 
Schreibfehler behoben 
Performence verbesserung 
Autosave jetzt wircklich alle 30min  
TimeModule fuer Market umgeschrieben, test ob das zurucksetzen jetzt verschwunden ist 
ADAC-Impoundpreis erhohet 
ADAC Airport spawn sollte jetzt richtig funktionieren 
 

*24.10.2014*

*Bugfix*

paar kleine bugfix 
Map bugfix 
Markt ueberarbeitet 
*Neu*

ADAC kann jetzt Fahrzeugpapiere ueberpruefen 
ADAC kann jetzt ueber das Windowsmenu Rechnung austellen fuer ihre Dienste 
 

*28.11.2014*

*Bugfix*

viele bugfix 
Map bugfix 
Map angepasst 
Markt verbessert 
*Neu*

Fahrzeug T-Inventar Save (keine Illegalen Sachen) 
Fahrzeugversicherung 
Infostaende in den Staedten 
Serverice Stationen 
Perm-Wandet verbessert(wurde resetet) 
Fahrzeugschaden wird gespeichert 
Fahrzeuge an Helis Haken fuer Zivilisten deaktivert 
und noch paar Sachen die mir gerade nicht einfallen  


*02.12.2014*

*Bugfix*

Meth kann nun wieder abgebaut werden 
Map bugfix 
*Neu*

Neues Drogen-Dealersystem jetzt fertig: 


Dealer weckseln jetzt in ihrem bereich ihre Position 
Die Dealer stehen nur in Haeusern die nicht gekauft werden koennen (Verlassene Haeuser) 
Die verbleibende Zeit wird oben rechts und unten Links im Chat alle 30 min Angezeigt 
Kleiner Tipp der Dealer wird wenn die Anzeige erscheint Makiert(welche Markierung müsst ihr selbs herausfinden!  )


----------



## ebuc87 (27. Juni 2015)

*Hier unsere Aktion:*

Wer nis ende Juli bei uns auf den Server kommt und sich dann bei einem Altis Life Admin (Altis life Admins haben [AL-Admin] hinter dem Namen stehen) im TS mit dem ensprechenden Codewort meldet, bekommt folgendes geschenkt:

Einzelne Person:
*500.000$*
Codewort: *GBBM1* 
Wer einen Freund mitbringt:
*800.000$*
geworbener Freund *800.000$*
Codewort: *GBBM2*
Als Gruppe (min 4 Leute):
jeder bekommt dann:
*1.000.000$*
Codewort: *GBBM3* 
Voraussetzung ist, um das Geld gutgeschrieben zu bekommen, könnt ihr uns euren Ingame-Namen und am besten eure PlayerID mitteilen.
 Ihr solltet schon mal auf den Server connected (drauf gewesen) sein, damit ihr in die Datenbank eingetragen worden seit.​


----------

